# Brisket-Butt-Chicken-Ribs



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Rank em per your personal taste. I'll bet Ribs come in first most often. Me?

1) Ribs
2) Brisket
3) Butt
4) Chicken


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

1. Ribs/Butt
3. Brisket
4. Chicken


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

Butt
Ribs/Brisket
Chicken


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Interesting.......so far I have surmized correctly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

1:  ribs ~ Loin backs 1st, then spares

2:  Butt

3: Chicken

4:  Brisket


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 12, 2005)

Brisket
Butt
Chicken
Ribs


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2005)

Brisket
Butt
Ribs (3rd 'cause I havent mastered them yet)
chicken


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Shit, I very afraid I have to agree with Larry! ;-) 
Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2005)

1.  Butt
2.  Ribs
3.  Brisket/Chuck Roll
4.  Chicken/Turkey


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Redneck, you sick of brisket huh?

Susan, I meant "eat"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Jim and Larry have really surprised me.  Although I cook ribs rarely, I cook them more often than briskets.  I'm 7/10ths of a mile from the eastern edge of the continent, and it's hard to get people excited about briskets here.  I would imagine butts being a hard sell in Texas.  Still, I would have thought ribs were universal in their appeal. Interesting.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

One of the allures of ribs also lies in the amount of time it takes to do em! Also, the smoke penetration is unequalled!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 12, 2005)

ribs
butt
chicken
brisket

I've done perhaps a dozen racks of back ribs. I'd do them more often but they are so much work with foiling for a single meal. Butts are more work but the family gets many feeds off of a butt cook.

Last few rib cooks I've taken to foiling in the oven then finish on grill.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 12, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Butts are more work?  Don'tcha' just rub 'em and stick 'em in the smoker and then t(twenty hours later) voila!  Pulled pork!
> 
> What's hard about that?


 I scalp them of external fat for more bark and often end up tying them because they lose their form a bit. Then the cook itself, then it takes me 30 - 40 minutes to pull a butt because I remove any fat and membranes I find. 

It's a labour of love.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

glad to have you here nshaw.....everyone from Cali also talks about tri-tip.  Here in Carolina, I get looked at wierd for asking for brisket.  If I were to ask for tri-tip, I think they'd lock me up.

  Could you describe it?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 13, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Shit, I very afraid I have to agree with Larry! ;-)
> Jim



Jim I am very honored!  It just shows, great minds have the same taste in BBQ!  ;-)


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

THANK GOD!!!!!!! IT"S GONE< THAT CREEPY AVATAR >>>IT"S GONE!!!!


----------

